# Box lights/airing lights



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a three hole in the back of a pick up. Have no airing lites or interrior box lites.

Anyone have any ideas of how to illuminate the back of the truck and box? Older dog sometimes misses the tail gate in near dark conditions. I've been fortunate to catch him thus far, but need to do something to light the area.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I saw that Cabela's has some LED lights that mount under the bed rail and run the length of the bed. Maybe that will help you.


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I would go with LED technology no matter what type of light you decide to go with. Lower draw, better light, and a life that will most likely outlast the dog box / truck you have. 

With that being said, it can be tough to find what you are looking for. I would suggest you begin by looking in a marine catalog / websight. Here are two: West Marine and Boater's World. If you are looking for just lighting up the bed / box area, you could probably get away with what they call LED courtesy lights. These usually direct and diffuse the light downward and provide nice access lighting. The other great thing is that you can by the LED's in different colors,,, red and white. The red is great for when the human needs to locate something or get set up and doesn't want to go blind when the lights are turned off. These are also more "shock prrof" and if stated, they are totally sealed and waterproof. I recently replaced my trailer lights with LEDS, what a difference!!

If you are looking to light up the night with some larger lights, then you may want to look at either a flood style or a "work light". Again these can be found in LED but you will need to look for them. I know those can be found in Tow / recovery catalogs. They are pricey but man do they light up the night.

I am going to mount a pair of these on the ass end of my Suburban for unloading my duck boat / gear in the middle of the night. 

Hope this helps


----------

